# FET when you've just got one embryo?



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello, back here after a failed fresh cycle (bleeding started before test date). As I have since turned 40, the two more free goes I was entitled to on the NHS have been whisked away (cruel when you do live in one of the few places that give you that many, but can't fulfil them because of such long waiting times... Anyway, that's another topic!) I am still entitled to one FET on the NHS BUT we only have on frozen embie. As the frozen cycle is much longer and more involved (injections! Down regging!) than I thought, and because my reserves and numbers are getting worse quite quickly, I am considering giving up this free FET in order to go private and see if we can get any more eggs before more valuable time is lost. That and the emotional (and physical) strain of investing all our hope in the one embie is really scary. I mean, I could do all the meds and it may not make the defrost. Then again it is AN embie, and would a few months make that much difference to my FSH, AFC etc? I have never managed to see a senior doctor at RMU/UCHL, only junior research fellows who all give differing advice!

I really don't know what to do, so any advice or similar stories would be great.

Rosie x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Rosie, We are just about to have FET on Tuesday of our embie and if that doesn't work we have one left and like you not more cycles available on NHS.  We couldn't afford to do anymore privately so really would be our last go so I think I understand how scary it all is. 

No one can tell you what to do but if it were me, personally I would go with FET first as you never know it might work and wouldn't need to fork out privately.  Our FET cycle's have taken about 5 weeks in total of meds prior to transfer of embie, then 2ww, if that helps give any insight into timescales.  It doesn't usually take 5 weeks on meds but my body just doesn't respond well to the meds and getting itself ready lol! 

It is really scary hun but I don't think the time you would spend doing FET would take that much away from your chances if you then needed to do a fresh cycle privately. 

I hope that helps a little. xxxx


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Rosie11

My DD1 is a result of a fet. We had a fresh cycle, and like you never made it to otd, AF cruelly reared her head. At this stage I had three frosties, as you can see from my signature, I had a biochemical on my next attempt. This left our one lone frostie, DH and I kept chopping and changing our minds, about whether to follow the natural order (part of our nhs cycle), or to pay privately for a fresh cycle. In the end we gave our little frostie a go and voila we hit the jackpot. 

Fast forward, and I was desperate for a sibling, we had never been able to give this consideration before, as our luxury was achieving one child, two or more wasn't even on the radar. Well after three disastrous OE cycles we went down the DE route, and were blessed with twin girls. I always remember my consultant being shocked at how my fertility took a complete nosedive in the space of two years. It has crossed my mind on a couple of occasions that had we jumped straight to another fresh OE cycle instead of trying our frostie, my daughters might be full genetic siblings, but I cannot stand the thought of being without my twin girls. 

It's hard to know what to do for the best, and mine is written in hindsight. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Rosie,

Can I ask why your FET would take longer? In my experience and from what I've read, FET's take much less time. Regarding FSH and AFC, I don't think a month or two would make that much of a difference. I did acupuncture for three months in hope that my FSH levels would drop and three months later they were exactly the same. For someone who wasn't given any gos on the NHS I would say take as much as you can from them, as private is not cheap and will still be there for you when the NHS won't. Hope I'm not sounding bitter as I'm very grateful for my DD, just wish the NHS did more for me.
Good luck xx


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your insight. Just spent ages writing personals, then lost the lot by leaving the page! Must say, I am struggling with this new site interface... Is it just me?

So much to think about, money always comes into play, sadly, feels so wrong when you're just trying to have a baby. But now am thinking ahead (if I dare) to what would happen if the one embie did work out, and down the road we were desperate for another. I know, I know, jumping the gun, but good point Carter4! Your twins sound gorgeous, so pleased it all worked out.

MrsLondon, my IVF cycle was super short, no down-regging, 10 days of stims, so the 4-week plus FET protocol surprised me. As did the down-regging burserelin injections, as I'm STILL, after all this, a massive needle phobe. And moody and irritable enough without going into mini menopause. Can understand your frustration with the NHS lottery. It's not fair. But would be good if when you do make it in, they treat you efficiently and timely, so more people may be treated. Perhaps I just had a bad experience. Don't want to sound ungrateful. I am grateful but a bit angry also that they faffed around and made simple admin mistakes which wasted my valuable 'fertility time'! In a perfect world, we'd all get the Nice-recommended three goes. 

Theresah - best of luck to you tomorrow! Yes it is so scary, but you've still got two so that's great! Fingers crossed and let us know how you go.

Rosie xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm somewhat in the same position - one embryo in the freezer and wondering whether to bother with it or just go straight into another fresh cycle. I had a pretty disastrous cycle last time around, so I have very little faith in the embryo they did freeze (out of 27 eggs only 2 fertilised, and only 1 was left by day 3 so they stuck it in the freezer to be safe, its quite fragmented) My fear is going through all the prep for FET only for it to not thaw. 

But they've let me do a natural cycle so that if it doesn't work I can go straight into another fresh cycle the next month (my body hates the drugs and it takes me 3-4 months to recover from them!) 

Could you do a natural cycle instead? There's no meds involved at all, unless you opt to take progesterone afterwards. I just have to wait for ovulation and then go in 3 days later for FET. 

Wishing you lots of good luck!


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Rosie,

What you've said about the NHS faffing about is so completely true. I was all set to have IVF on the NHS and was just waiting for it to be three years of trying as even though they knew my AMH levels were low they wouldn't put me through for funding until it had been officially three years. Then 4months before our wait was up our county changed their regulations and moved the goal posts so I was no longer eligible as my FSH levels were too high! I was furious. Pollita has a good point, can't you do it on a natural cycle? Also don't understand why you have to down reg for so long. When I had my FET the entire process from day one of my cycle to test day was just shy of a month and that included the 10day wait to see if it had worked. Prehaps if you have the money go for a fresh? One thing I did notice when shopping around for clinics, the private ones did seem to care more but then I guess they would wouldn't they as they are taking all your money lol. Go with your gut instinct, that's what I would do. Xx


----------



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

The NHS sucks... 

I have 2 on ice and I have moments where I think, sod it, just do another fresh cycle and then I'll have more frosties to work with, but I've settled on doing the FET now. My consultant was telling me the other day that some women just don't respond well to ET after a fresh cycle and it doesnt matter how good the embie it'll never stick. So I'll be a FET girl from here on in if I keep on this process. 

I think it's worth giving the FET a go before torturing your body with the drugs. As Pol said is a natural FET an option? You could move straight into a new fresh cycle then without having to wait. 

I know it's hard, but even a failed cycle will tell your consultants something about you and the protocol you need. I know it's easy to be upset when it doesn't work, I cried for days after my failed fresh cycle. Looking back I know that it's helped the consultant to know what the best options are for me moving forward. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for whatever you choose. Either way be gentle with yourself and don't beat yourself up for any choice you do or not make xxx


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you ladies, so great to have your views and input. I hadn't even thought of doing a non-medicated FET, as didn't realise you needed a break before doing another round. My doctor was very much 'medicated FET is the only option, if you don't want it, there's planty of patients ready to take your spot' - her actual words, no pressure! So armed with all of these options I've booked an app to see Dr Serhal tomorrow at CRGH for a second professional opinion. Hoping he takes the time to really understand my situation and isn't just a cursory opinion, as it's quite £££. Will report back, but actually thing you ladies have probably covered every option! 
I think I've sort of lost my gut instinct. But feel that yes, FET is the way to go for me, so if I do another round, will see if I can do a freeze all (well, freeze 'any' as got a grand total of three last time).

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Rosie - was just jumping on to encourage you to do an FET as well (see my signature for why) but see you've already decided to do that. I hope the appointment with Dr S goes well.  Non medicated FETs work well if your cycle is very regular.  Vxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Rosie
Wanted to give my view - go for it - FET can work! At 1st clinic, I did DD cycle and got 2 BFNs - one fresh, one FET. Changed to a different clinic - again DD, 1st fresh cycle with them gave me DS, had 3 frosties. Decided to try for a sibling this year - gave birth to DD in October with FET. I also have 2 frosties left, so planning on perhaps giving them a try next year. I was very lucky, but clinic said FET is now as successful as fresh, freezing techniques have improved +++ My little Ice Princess (as the midwives in hospital called her!) is proof of that. It's much easier to cope with as well, as the embryo is already waiting. You just have to get the uterus prepared to receive!! Although I had 3 to try with, the 1st one that was defrosted, expanded appropriately and was ready to be implanted. I asked for them to be thawed singly, and only to do 2nd one if 1st not successful. The donor nurse said that if an embryo is strong enough to be frozen, it is usually strong enough to survive a thaw, but obviously not guaranteed.
Go for it!
Deb


----------



## Bonnie45 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi I have only frozen embryo so going to be having medicated FET beginning of January.  Pinning all my hopes on this one. Has anyone had a endometrial scratch?


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Bonnie - I haven't personally had the scratch procedure but been reading a little about it in recent days and it seems that for lots of women is it successful. I just googled it and got up some interesting reads about it. xx


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have one blastocyst left I m have a scatch day 21 of this cycle then I'll have a natural fet the cycle after. They've recommended that i have a scatch and steroids and intralipids this time as I had one successful IVF followed by failed fet and fresh despite good graded blastocysts. Just hoping it works this time as my cash is running out especially with these extras! X


----------

